# ISDNWatch und Rufnummernüberwachung



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2003)

Tach zusammen.
Habe die neueste Fritz!Web-Software drauf und wollte nun im ISDNWatch-Filter die Rufnummernüberwachung aktivieren. Es kam nur die folgende Meldung: "Der ISDN-Treiber unterstützt keine Rufnummernüberwachung".
ISDNWatch Vers. 2.00 Rev. 6.00; Capi 2.0 Treiber Vers. 3.09.10. Wo bekomme ich den dafür vorgesehenen Capi 2.0-Treiber her? Der Downloadbereich von AVM hat für mich nur unbekannte Bezeichnungen parat. Da ich meine Fritz!Web-Software von 1&1 mit der Hardware bekam, sind einige Downloads von AVM nicht kompatibel. Auch der Downloadbereich von 1&1 bietet, zumindest soweit ich das übersehen kann (?), keine Möglichkeiten. Weiß jemand Rat?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Karl Napp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2003)

Nachtrag:
Der neue Beitrag ist von Karl Napp, nicht von Gast. Bin ich zu langsam beim Schreiben, daß ich schon zum zweitenmal automatisch abgemeldet werde oder was ist da los?
War als Karl Napp angemeldet und komme als Gast raus. Kann ja wohl nich sein?!?

Noch ´n Nachtrag:
Hatte vorher die Capi-Überwachung durch den 0190 Warner Vers. 3.20 getätigt. Die Original-DLLs sind aber laut 0190 Warner wieder hergestellt.

Gruß und Dank.
Karl Napp


----------



## Karl Napp (15 Januar 2003)

Jetzt reicht es. Dann bleibe ich halt Gast. Auch nicht schlimm.
Karl Napp, der ewige Gast.


----------



## Karl Napp (15 Januar 2003)

Tja, da war ich etwas zu schnell mit meiner Frage im Forum. 1&1 hat (wie immer!) sehr flott und hervorragend reagiert und mir den genauen Treiber genannt. Wen´s interessiert: Es ist der Windows 2000 und XP-Treiber für die Fritz!-ISDN-1&1-XXL-Box.
Trotzdem Danke an alle, die sich schon mal den Kopf zerbrochen haben.
Gruß. Karl Napp

Mal schauen, als was ich jetzt rauskomme. Reingegangen in´s Antwortfeld bin ich als Karl Napp. Werde ich mir jetzt als "Gast" die Antwort selbst geben?

Uuuups, schon bin ich wieder Gast, nachdem ich auf "Vorschau" gedrückt habe. Na, dann bleibt Karl Napp ewig der Rookie.


----------



## Karl Napp (15 Januar 2003)

So, nachdem ich mich bequemt habe, die FAQs zu lesen, ist mir klargeworden, warum es oft nicht funktioniert. Allerdings ist das Intervall sehr eng gesetzt; das reicht kaum für eine umfassende Antwort, wenn man die automatische Anmeldung nicht aktiviert hat.
So, genug der Selbstgespräche.
Gruß und Dank.
Karl Napp


----------



## dialerfucker (15 Januar 2003)

Tach Karl Napp!

Hier sehe ich Dich angemeldet. Falls alle Stricke reissen, frag doch mal bei Heiko, der kriegt das schon hin!
1x1 als Support wäre auch von mir als Tipp gekommen, aber jetzt isses zu spät... 
Wieso liebst Du eigentlich Bill Gates? Ist das platonisch, oder was Ernstes?   :lol:


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Der Cookie sitzt auf 1 Stunde Geltungsdauer. Das sollte reichen wenn Du nicht alles buchstabieren mußt und Du die FAQs nicht jedesmal mitliest...


----------



## Karl Napp (16 Januar 2003)

@dialerfucker

Danke für Deine Antwort. Jaoo, 1&1 ist fix. Zu Bill Gates: Ich denke, es ist was ernstes.   Nachdem ich mit allen BS von MS großgeworden bin (1977 zum ersten Mal an einem Eingabegerät gesessen, das mit einem Großrechner der Uni Saarbrücken verbunden war), habe ich mit MS-DOS meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht und eigentlich immer nur positive Erlebnisse verbuchen können. Alle BS erlebt und für meine Verhältnisse (ich bin nicht der totale PC-Crack und eigentlich eher ein Unwissender) waren die BS von MS die mir angenehmsten. Ich stehe eher auf einfache Lösungen, und da kommt mir Windows halt sehr entgegen. Aber jeder so, wie er es braucht. Wenn jemand Linux oder sonstiges bevorzugt, ist das zumindest für mich voll okay.

@Heiko

Ich wurde nach spätestens fünf Minuten automatisch abgemeldet, ist aber nicht tragisch, da Karl Napp nicht scharf darauf ist, große Mitgliedsehren zu erwerben. Fühle mich als Gast genauso wohl. Hat mich nur etwas irritiert, weil ich immer, wenn ich auf die Vorschau meines Beitrages gegangen bin, auf einmal abgemeldet war. Nachher hat´s dann wieder funktioniert. Trotzdem Danke für die Nachfrage

Gruß und Dank. Joe


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Januar 2003)

Hallo Karl,
die einfachste Lösung wird sein, das Forum als vertrauenswürdige Seite im IE einzutragen und dort alles freigeben. Dann kannst Du bei der Anmeldung zum Forum das Hakerl reinmachen und den ganzen Tag im Forum angemeldet bleiben, wenn Du willst.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2003)

Karl Napp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde nach spätestens fünf Minuten automatisch abgemeldet, ist aber nicht tragisch, da Karl Napp nicht scharf darauf ist, große Mitgliedsehren zu erwerben. Fühle mich als Gast genauso wohl. Hat mich nur etwas irritiert, weil ich immer, wenn ich auf die Vorschau meines Beitrages gegangen bin, auf einmal abgemeldet war. Nachher hat´s dann wieder funktioniert.


Mit Mitgliedsehren hat die Anmeldung erst mal wenig zu tun. Primäre Vorteile der Anmeldung sind:
- Artikel können nachbearbeitet werden
- Benachrichtigung, wenn Antworten eingetragen wurden
- Beobachten von Themen
- Versand und Empfang von privaten Nachrichten
- Versand von E-Mails


----------



## Karl Napp (17 Januar 2003)

Schreibe diesen Beitrag jetzt zum zweiten Mal, weil beim Absenden des ersten Versuchs die Meldung kam. "Invalid session".
Habe höchstens fünf Minuten dafür gebraucht. Javascript und Cookies waren aktiviert. 

@DevilFrank
Danke für den Tip.
Ich gebe noch nicht mal meine eigene HP als vertrauenswürdige Seite ein.
Als absoluter Sicherheitsfuzzi fahre ich selbige immer nur soweit herunter, wie es unbedingt nötig ist. Alle Sicherheitseinstellungen werden von mir manuell und individuell vorgenommen.

@Heiko
Von den von Dir angegebenen Features interessiert mich nur das Editieren meiner eigenen Beiträge, damit ich für Ergänzungen und Korrekturen nicht immer einen seperaten Beitrag eröffnen muß.
Wie geht das? Finde keinen Link zum Editieren.

Gruß und Dank. Karl

Ich glaub´s ja nich! Jetzt ist der Link zum Editieren oben rechts zu sehen. Entweder war ich bisher superblind oder ...?
Meine Anfrage an Dich, Heiko, hat sich damit erstmal erledigt. Lasse den Beitrag aber im Original so stehen. Vielleicht hat jemand noch ähnliche Probleme. Es scheint wirklich wichtig zu sein, das Kästchen bei der Anmeldung zu aktivieren.


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2003)

Karl Napp schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe diesen Beitrag jetzt zum zweiten Mal, weil beim Absenden des ersten Versuchs die Meldung kam. "Invalid session".
> Habe höchstens fünf Minuten dafür gebraucht. Javascript und Cookies waren aktiviert.


Hab grade den Apache umgebaut und neu gestartet. Daher ist das vermutlch passiert.


			
				Karl Napp schrieb:
			
		

> Von den von Dir angegebenen Features interessiert mich nur das Editieren meiner eigenen Beiträge, damit ich für Ergänzungen und Korrekturen nicht immer einen seperaten Beitrag eröffnen muß.
> Wie geht das? Finde keinen Link zum Editieren.


Oben rechts in der Ecke jedes Beitrags solltest Du einen Button "edit" finden. Mit Klick auf diesen gehts los.


----------



## Karl Napp (17 Januar 2003)

@Heiko

Whow, warst Du jetzt schnell! Habe meinen vorherigen Beitrag gerade dahingehend editiert.

Gruß und Dank. Karl


----------

